# Biken auf Rügen



## Deleted 16310 (15. April 2008)

Hiho Leutz,

komme dieses Wochenende 18.04 - 20.04 mal wieder in die alte Heimat.
Wer hat Lust, wenn das Wetter mitspielt am Samstag so ab mittag ne Runde durch die Granitz ab Binz oder durch die Stubnitz ab Sassnitz zu drehen, bin da recht fit was die trails angeht. Biker von ausserhalb die immer noch glauben das es auf Rügen nix gibt sind auch herzlich dazu eingeladen.   

Also wer ist am start?


----------



## Kettenfaust (11. März 2009)

Haa! Na da bin ich wohl etwas spät dran 

Bin momentan auch dabei Rügen´s Wälder zu erkunden nur das hin und her gefahre mit Auto is nich so schön und wenn es nachher wärmer wird is wieder ganz vorbei 

Die hätte mal nich ne Brücke sondern ne Mauer bauen sollen  kleiner scherz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfaust (19. März 2009)

Wer hat Lust auf Rügen ein bischen durch die Wälder zu Biken die Steilküsten kann ich nur empfehlen.

Momentan sind wir zu zweit aber mit nen paar mehr Leuten machts auch mehr Spass

Also wer Lust hat einfach mal melden


----------



## Anto (19. März 2009)

Wie siehts aus unter der Woche? Die Tage (Mo. Mi oder Do.) hätte ich evtl. Zeit für`ne Rügenrunde.


----------



## Kettenfaust (20. März 2009)

Hi, wo kommst denn her bei dir steht Berlin machste Urlaub hier oben? 

Leider kann ich jetz noch nicht sagen wann es die Woche klappt aber ich schreib dich an sobald ich naheres weiß.

Wir waren heut grad wieder unterwegs also Rügen hat nen paar richtig schöne Trails zu bieten, ich entdecke das ja auch grad erst neu

Was fährst du den so Hauptsächlich??


----------



## foxi (30. Mai 2010)

Moin,
bin ab 7.6 für 14Tage mit FrauchenundHundchen auf der Insel. Möchte die eine oder andere Tour fahren. Gibs im Netz Infos dazu? evtl GPS-Tracks? Bei den üblichen Kandidaten wie GPSies und Tourinfo war nichts dolles dabei?
Super währ natürlich auch wenn sich hier der Eine oder andere Mitstreiter finden würde um gemeinsam die Trails abzusurfen


----------



## stubenhocker (2. Juni 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin ab 7.6 für 14Tage mit FrauchenundHundchen auf der Insel. Möchte die eine oder andere Tour fahren. Gibs im Netz Infos dazu? evtl GPS-Tracks? Bei den üblichen Kandidaten wie GPSies und Tourinfo war nichts dolles dabei?


 

Oberhalb von Sassnitz kann man sehr gut MTB fahren. GPS-Tracks dazu kann ich Dir nicht geben, meine Strecken habe ich damals nicht aufzeichnen können.


----------



## foxi (3. Juni 2010)

Danke, werde mich dort mal rumdtreiben, auch um die Gegend vom Königsstuhl - denke besser in den Abendstunden wegen verbot und tourirummel


----------



## burkitouri (3. August 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Danke, werde mich dort mal rumdtreiben, auch um die Gegend vom Königsstuhl - denke besser in den Abendstunden wegen verbot und tourirummel



Hast Du was entdeckt? Bin ab Freitag in Göhren und hadere noch, welches Rad ich mitnehme, MTB? Tourer?

Gruß
Burkhard


----------



## Deleted 16310 (4. August 2010)

Für die Steilküste wäre das MTB schon von Vorteil. ^^

Ansonsten ist man mit nem Tourer aber besser bedient.


----------



## biriaracer (7. August 2010)

ich epfehle patziger wald ist zwischen bergen und ralswiek ist ein super wald mit schon angelegten strecken  kleiner geheimtip aus stralsund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

